# Garbage can turkey cooker?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Friend mentioned he'd heard that you can make a turkey roster from a galvanized 30 gal. garbage can and that two beers are placed inside for adding moisture and flavor. The heat comes from a bag of charcoal around the perimeter, outside of the inverted can. Anyone hear of this or have any pics. of this? I'd like to make one. I haven't tried to find it on the Net yet. Thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It may well work, but I would be concerned about the Galvanize part. I know in fires that I have been on they say never breath the fumes. Plus I have seen the galvanize chip off. The price you can buy a turkey frier for now a days I don't think I would chance it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.scoutingthenet.com/Cooking/Turkey/


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess I don't understand why anyone would want to cook a turkey using any type of garbage can. Somebody must have had alot of free time to come up with this one. I like the methods of deep fryer oven better, both take less effort. A novelty is oftentimes means more work then it's worth.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

did you notice the sweet serving platter?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Het, I didn't see any mention of the prime ingredient(BEER!) 
Any way, I've tried to cook wild turkeys in a turkey frier and also in an oven and just couldn't quite take to them. The person I heard about this thing said it came out unbelieveably good! That's why I got to try it-the other two ways weren't that great. I'm no pro-chef but I think I can do this one.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

My father-in law does it like that comes out real good .


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Het, I didn't see any mention of the prime ingredient(BEER!)
> Any way, I've tried to cook wild turkeys in a turkey frier and also in an oven and *just couldn't quite take to them*.


Same with me, the wild turkeys seemed to ALWAYS be on the tough side *"UNTIL"* a friend started injecting the bird with different herbs & liquid stuff. Now turkey's are great Now they are palatable & look forwrd to them. Thats one of the reasons I quit hunting the wild things. Did'nt like the taste, did'nt hunt them. Now thats changed, gotta start up again.

Yeah, the galvanized thing to me is questionable??????????


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Too much rigamaroll !


----------

